# The Bell Tree Fire Festival: Art Drawing Contest Voting



## Justin (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome to the public voting stage for The Bell Tree Fire Festival Art Drawing Contest hosted by myself! I'm here today to present the fantastic eighteen art entries up for your eyes to feast on and judge.

Usually in the past we've kept the number of entries lower, but there seriously were SO many good ones this year, so we expanded the number of nomination votes allowed and subsequently the number of final entries.

For more information on how these entries made it in the poll and other not so exciting information including rules, check out the list below.

Thank you to all of our entrants and voters!

*Important Voting Information from Justin!*

*DON'T VOTE FOR THE WRONG ENTRY!* Many of the selection boxes are aligned in confusing locations, To be sure that you are voting for the correct entry, simply click the art image you wish to vote for and it will select the proper box for you.


Every entry submitted to the contest was presented to the TBT staff* where each staff member was allowed up to 20 nomination votes.
All entries which received a majority (4+ out of 6) of nomination votes in the staff voting process have been included in this poll for the community to determine the final winners!
The order of entries in the poll has been entirely randomized through random.org for fairness.
You may not vote for yourself, and your vote will be discounted.
Please take the time to browse over every single entry before submitting a vote.
Do not use or create alternative accounts for multiple votes. Alternative accounts are already against the forum rules and may result in a suspension on the main account. We'll be on the watch for this contest, any funny business could get your entry disqualified entirely. Even though the public display of votes has been disabled this year to encourage you to vote your mind, we can still see!
Although I can't stop you, please be considerate and vote for your favourite entry, not your favourite artist! 
Refer to the date and time above the first entry on the right for the poll closing time in your forum time zone.

_*The latest three moderators added to our team were excluded as their entries are eligible for votes. Our sage Thunder contributed as well as he's been a great help with voting in the past as a moderator and we needed the extra help._


----------



## Murray (Aug 31, 2015)

damn you people are pretty good


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

ugh, why can't we vote for all of them? you guys are not fun :/


----------



## Amyy (Aug 31, 2015)

the entries are all amazing!

it was really hard to just choose one


----------



## Togekid (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG these are good


----------



## r a t (Aug 31, 2015)

Ugh I'm stuck between 3 entries, you're all so talented!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't decide.... Ah.... they're all so good, the staff did a fantastic job of picking them...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Voted, it was hard to decide at first but I found my favorite after a while


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

I voted! .



Not telling who xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 31, 2015)

Gonna sleep on this one so many wonderful entries : )


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm glad I've still got 2 weeks, 'cause there are a LOT of awesome pics here!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh man, I had a hard time voting. X.X
All of them are so good.


----------



## Melyora (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I had the same problem deciding what to vote on XD I just went with what I was feeling good with =)


----------



## cornimer (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!  These are all AMAZING!  How am I going to decide which to vote for?  :/


----------



## Cats_are_cool (Aug 31, 2015)

Ugh I cant decide :/


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 31, 2015)

Ugh that was sooooo hard!!!!! Great entries guys!!!


----------



## sock (Aug 31, 2015)

Amazing entries!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 31, 2015)

such amazing entries, that was such a hard choice, i wanted to vote for them all!


----------



## Trundle (Aug 31, 2015)

Holy crap there are some good artists on here


----------



## gazea9r (Aug 31, 2015)

Omg. Didn't realize we have such awesome artists here!! They are all so good, it's so difficult to pick only one.


----------



## Toot (Aug 31, 2015)

You had to put the images with the poll? That's confusing af.

#15 because Wolfgang <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

ahh that was such a hard choice!! good luck to all the entries tho


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2015)

GodToot said:


> You had to put the images with the poll? That's confusing af.
> 
> #15 because Wolfgang <3



Clicking on the image you want to vote for instead of directly clicking the radio button makes it much simpler.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Tina said:


> Clicking on the image you want to vote for instead of directly clicking the radio button makes it much simpler.


Hey Tina, upload the other ones!


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2015)

damn jub, u slipped that one in just a few hours before the theme change


----------



## mdchan (Aug 31, 2015)

Grats to those who did make the cut.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> A little annoyed that mine didn't make it over a couple amateur ones, but grats to those who did make the cut.



What one did you do?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> A little annoyed that mine didn't make it over a couple amateur ones, but grats to those who did make the cut.



Are you saying that some people are bad at drawing?
You can't think that you're so good, over everyone else ;w;​


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 31, 2015)

It was so hard to decide which one to vote for! They're all so great!


----------



## mdchan (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What one did you do?



One with bright/vivid colors, which I don't see a lot of in this final round.  *sigh*
Then again, I'm kinda used to this by now.  Every art contest I enter, my style of using bright/vivid colors is never selected over ones with a more watercolor/traditional/painted look.  I think I'll just go for a more paint-like style for the next contest (should I decide to enter).



oswaldies said:


> Are you saying that some people are bad at drawing?
> You can't think that you're so good, over everyone else ;w;​



Lengthy response incoming, but you just opened up a can of worms with that accusation.  When I say "amateur", I'm talking about the level of technique.

Oh, I know I have a lot of learning to do; everyone has to start somewhere with drawing, and there's a lot of talent out there.  But there are at least two final entries I know I beat out in technique, and you can make me sound like a meanie or self-centered if you want, but I can't help but feel insulted when artwork with low technique is chosen over drawings with better technique (whether they're mine or someone else's).
Trust me, I have very low confidence; I'm hardly self-centered or think I'm "so good".  I often encourage amateur artists on Deviant Art, even, cause I was once at that level, too.
But I'm not at that level anymore, and though I'm humble about my drawings, I at least know where my skill level is at.  That's hardly being self-centered or thinking I'm "so good".  It's knowing what my level is...that's all.

I'm completely self-taught; I worked extremely hard just to get where I am with my drawings.  When I enter contests, I enter for fun and I don't expect to win, but I do at least expect to see the same level of skill for all the semi-final/final entries.  
So you need to understand that it feels extremely lousy/discouraging to see a drawing under my skill level in the final round.
When I do contests on DA, I'm never salty about not getting into the semi-finals or finals, because every single drawing selected for those rounds are above my skill level; I recognize that.  

I don't mind that I didn't make the final round cut; I didn't make it during any other TBT drawing contest, either.  In fact, I usually don't make it in drawing contests.  However, it's the issue of technique and skill level which gets to me.  Many of the final entries are extremely good, and most are deserving of being in the final cut and again, grats to them...but a couple others just aren't up to the same level of technique.
I believe I'm allowed to feel upset about that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe if you could post it, we would know your style.
All of these pictures look amazing! I think every single person who is in it, deserves it. Obviously the judges picked them for a reason. It was so hard to pick someone, but I'm just saying that these people deserve it. There is no reason to say there amateurish because you didn't get picked. I'm interesting to know the couple that you think are bad.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 31, 2015)

All the entries are awesome! It was tough to pick just one!


----------



## StiX (Aug 31, 2015)

Voted! Loving all of them though! Everyone is so talented ^^


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

Voted for windfall's, I hope it wins


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 31, 2015)

These are all so good *_* Don't know who to pick...


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 31, 2015)

Very, very beautiful entries! Just excellent! Well done to every one who is in the finals!
I agree ... It was indeed very difficult to choose just one!
There is a dazzling variety of art techniques and talent represented, but I chose the one that spoke to me and that meant Summer!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I'm glad I didn't even try. xD These are all SO GOOD. WOW. I'm impressed! O_O
It's really hard to pick just one. xD I have like 5 favourites!


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 31, 2015)

May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?

Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings... 

I thought the entries would have at least been tested for plagiarism lol. 

It's a shame, because the whale drawing was my favourite. I would've voted for it had whomever used it in the competition not stolen it.

http://www.artflakes.com/en/shop/studiotriangular

Seriously though, if you're ever going to submit someone elses work and pass it off as your own you should at least try to find a picture that doesn't come up on the first page of google.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?
> 
> Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings...
> 
> ...



OOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dude there gonna get banned xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?
> 
> Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings...
> 
> ...



o: ...... omg
the prize is some pixels, fame among AC nerds, and some virtual money.  why would anyone plagiarize??!  seriously, I even made my own trashy art for this event, it's not that hard 

Anyways, I had a seriously hard time choosing.  For any of you who made it to the finals, good luck, and keep making awesome art!! c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> o: ...... omg
> the prize is some pixels, fame among AC nerds, and some virtual money.  why would anyone plagiarize??!  seriously, I even made my own trashy art for this event, it's not that hard
> 
> Anyways, I had a seriously hard time choosing.  For any of you who made it to the finals, good luck, and keep making awesome art!! c:


True that.. I think I possible know who's it is lol. They have... A reputation when it comes to stealing art.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?



I've started looking into this and informed the rest of the staff. Most people are at work/asleep right now so it might take us a little while to fully investigate. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 31, 2015)

This was a tough decision, and in making mine I considered several things....style, representation of the contest theme and content.

Also, in regards to the statement about the dolphin entry, how does one know for certain that the person that submitted it is not in fact the artist mentioned?  I would venture to guess that this forum has people from all ages, all walks of life....and possibly even well known in the internet world, the gaming world, the arts arena....heck business owners, doctors, lawyers, entertainment.  Also, for all we know the staff may have very well checked and verified.  SO while it was a good idea to bring this up as a question,  I think it would be wise not to jump to accusations just yet.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've started looking into this and informed the rest of the staff. Most people are at work/asleep right now so it might take us a little while to fully investigate. Thanks for letting us know.



No problem. I'd recommend searching some of the other images just as a precaution, since I've already found another one that may not belong to one of its users.



Spoiler



http://lunateaa.tumblr.com/post/126370129136/been-a-while-since-the-last-time-i-did-something
you may want to ask whomever entered this picture to prove that they are the owner of that blog.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Misti said:


> This was a tough decision, and in making mine I considered several things....style, representation of the contest theme and content.
> 
> Also, in regards to the statement about the dolphin entry, how does one know for certain that the person that submitted it is not in fact the artist mentioned?  I would venture to guess that this forum has people from all ages, all walks of life....and possibly even well known in the internet world, the gaming world, the arts arena....heck business owners, doctors, lawyers, entertainment.  Also, for all we know the staff may have very well checked and verified.  SO while it was a good idea to bring this up as a question,  I think it would be wise not to jump to accusations just yet.



Considering the art work is 2 years old, and the art had to be made for this contest (new). It would have to be disqualified either way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> No problem. I'd recommend searching some of the other images just as a precaution, since I've already found another one that may not belong to one of its users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 weeks old, I wouldn't judge that one ^_^


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 31, 2015)

I think that there should be a new rule/requirement introduced with future art contests, requiring all entries to have their forum username/signature and date in the entry.

True, there's the off chance that whoever entered the Whale picture could truly be the original artist, though I think it's safe to assume that it's a case of plagiarism until proven otherwise.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Considering the art work is 2 years old, and the art had to be made for this contest (new). It would have to be disqualified either way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



We need Judge Judy to decide if it gets accepted or booted out of the entries~

Either way who do you think it is who posted it?? (kinda curious now)


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Misti said:


> This was a tough decision, and in making mine I considered several things....style, representation of the contest theme and content.
> 
> Also, in regards to the statement about the dolphin entry, how does one know for certain that the person that submitted it is not in fact the artist mentioned?  I would venture to guess that this forum has people from all ages, all walks of life....and possibly even well known in the internet world, the gaming world, the arts arena....heck business owners, doctors, lawyers, entertainment.  Also, for all we know the staff may have very well checked and verified.  SO while it was a good idea to bring this up as a question,  I think it would be wise not to jump to accusations just yet.



as well as the fact that it's literally the second picture on google images when you search "whale art"


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Considering the art work is 2 years old, and the art had to be made for this contest (new). It would have to be disqualified either way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Valid point Slammit.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 31, 2015)

anyway, back to the amazing art that *isn't* stolen!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> We need Judge Judy to decide if it gets accepted or booted out of the entries~
> 
> Either way who do you think it is who posted it?? (kinda curious now)


*cough cough* ACNL_Sofia* cough cough* or something along that username.
Let me check.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

welp i made my vote but it's a shame the real winner won't be on display this year


Spoiler: rip


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> *cough cough* ACNL_Sofia* cough cough* or something along that username.
> Let me check.



Please don't speculate over this. I'll confirm that this user is not the person who submitted that piece, but that's all.

Please focus your energy on the other amazing entries and leave us to investigate. If it turns out not to belong to the user then it will be removed, of course, but we do need a little time to properly look into it.


----------



## The cub servant (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, all this amazing art. I have 7 I really love and it was definetly hard to pick one.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Tina said:


> Please don't speculate over this. I'll confirm that this user is not the person who submitted that piece, but that's all.
> 
> Please focus your energy on the other amazing entries and leave us to investigate. If it turns out not to belong to the user then it will be removed, of course, but we do need a little time to properly look into it.


But wouldn't it have to be removed anyway? Due to the fact it's 2 years old and breaking the rules,
And thanks for that warning Tina, lol


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> snip.



Erm. Its not "The tbt art technique contest". Theres no need to call other people amateurs.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, these are all great.

Mine didn't make it, but I can see why,


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 31, 2015)

you gotta be kidding me. these are terribly good!


----------



## The cub servant (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?
> 
> Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings...
> 
> ...



Oh my.... I can't believe someone seriously did that. But, yeah, as Tina says, let's all just focus on the other amzing art pieces.



Jarrad said:


> I think that there should be a new rule/requirement introduced with future art contests, requiring all entries to have their forum username/signature and date in the entry.
> 
> True, there's the off chance that whoever entered the Whale picture could truly be the original artist, though I think it's safe to assume that it's a case of plagiarism until proven otherwise.



Or just a rule which says "Don't publish your work on other sites before the contest has ended"


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 31, 2015)

Javocado said:


> welp i made my vote but it's a shame the real winner won't be on display this year
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rip



Absolutely loving it. Would win for me


----------



## Caius (Aug 31, 2015)

That last one is seriously crazy on technique.


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> A little annoyed that mine didn't make it over a couple amateur ones, but grats to those who did make the cut.



I understand possibly being upset if your entry didn't make it, but it's not okay to put other people and their entries down in the process of your disappointment, so please don't do that.



Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?
> 
> Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings...
> 
> ...



Ah, that's a shame. Loved that entry. Even if it is their creation, it would have to removed anyway for being created prior to the contest. IF the submitter did create it, it would be a good idea for them to come out and prove they did, or else we'll probably have to ban you from further contests.

It's been removed from the poll now. If you happened to vote for it already, Jeremy will remove your votes later today and you'll be able to place your vote again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 31, 2015)

There were only a few I like, it was a hard decision. But I chose it. (Why should I tell you guys?)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

oh god everyone has so much detail! 
these pieces have some crazy talent, gonna get heated 
Good Luck to all!


----------



## dragonair (Aug 31, 2015)

aaa, all of these look really nice!! good luck everyone!


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 31, 2015)

... I didn't make it.

Well I wasted two hours of my art time.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 31, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> ... I didn't make it.
> 
> Well I wasted two hours of my art time.



I wouldn't view it as a waste, you still got recognition for entry with the ember and mote of flame collectible. The bar of talent was just so high that obviously not everybody could make it through!


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 31, 2015)

I know. I just never win...


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

Same. Spent 2 days for nothin.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> Same. Spent 2 days for nothin.



What was yours?

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> I know. I just never win...



What's your one?


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What was yours?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Mine was a digital painting of a picnic basket full of food and a nice background of summer.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Mine was a digital painting of a picnic basket full of food and a nice background of summer.



I wanna see it . But yeah, shame a lot of people didn't get picked.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What was yours?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler: this was mine


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Mine


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 31, 2015)

All the entries are so fab and it's a pleasure to see the talent here, but can people please stop with the bitter vibes? It's probably really hurting the feelings of those who made it, and they don't deserve that.


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 31, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> All the entries are so fab and it's a pleasure to see the talent here, but can people please stop with the bitter vibes? It's probably really hurting the feelings of those who made it, and they don't deserve that.



I mean the ones who made it deserve to be on the list but, I spend a long time working on great art for each contest I can come across and each time I lose. I have never won an art contest. I've entered so many of them, the failure is just sad.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> All the entries are so fab and it's a pleasure to see the talent here, but can people please stop with the bitter vibes? It's probably really hurting the feelings of those who made it, and they don't deserve that.



I'm not trying to be rude. Slammint just asked to see it, so I let her 

Honestly I think they are way better than mine anyways.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 31, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I mean the ones who made it deserve to be on the list but, I spend a long time working on great art for each contest I can come across and each time I lose. I have never won an art contest. I've entered so many of them, the failure is just sad.



Which is a shame and your artwork is very nice, but like compare it to the level of the finalists, you know? Just work on moving forward through improvements, rather than seeing these contests as setbacks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ariel. said:


> I'm not trying to be rude. Slammint just asked to see it, so I let her
> 
> Honestly I think they are way better than mine anyways.



She asked because you said that you spent two hours for nothing, which in my view is complaining.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2015)

It was really hard for me to pick. A lot of these entries are really creative.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Which is a shame and your artwork is very nice, but like compare it to the level of the finalists, you know? Just work on moving forward through improvements, rather than seeing these contests as setbacks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



A lot of people didn't make it, and I am one of them. I think I can be a tiny bit upset for .02 seconds after spending 2 days on something. It's not the end of the world for me. I know I did the best I could, and I'm sure that's what everyone else thinks that didn't make it either. 
I still don't think it hurts their feelings though. I didn't say "I should be up there instead of ____" because I don't think that. They did a great job and they are all amazing. It's really nice to see what other people come up with and to know that I can learn from it next time.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I mean the ones who made it deserve to be on the list but, I spend a long time working on great art for each contest I can come across and each time I lose. I have never won an art contest. I've entered so many of them, the failure is just sad.



OK but everyone on that list spent a long time working on their art. If you didn't get through don't put yourself down and think that your work was wasted. You learn more as you enter more contests and I think that's great anyway.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> OK but everyone on that list spent a long time working on their art. If you didn't get through don't put yourself down and think that your work was wasted. You learn more as you enter more contests and I think that's great anyway.



True. I know this was directed at niji but it makes me feel better too :]
Thanks


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 31, 2015)

I picked "Entry Removed"


----------



## kayleee (Aug 31, 2015)

tbh nobody cares how long you spent on your artwork that doesn't automatically mean it deserves to be picked loooool if you didn't get picked try to be a little more mature please


----------



## Venn (Aug 31, 2015)

Why did they all have to be amazing?
Voting shouldn't be this hard!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 31, 2015)

I spent a couple hours on mine, and I knew from the get-go I wouldn't make it to the finals no matter what.  The skills of everyone on here greatly surpass mine, and it's no surprise seeing the awesome entries!

When it comes to the writing contest though, I think i have a chance at making it to the finals since I've been writing hundreds of short stories and essays for the last year or so but there's probably someone better than me on here xD

Anyways, I view these contests and festivals as like a test to see how good I am at different things?  Like, if you don't place in art for many years in a row, maybe try poetry or cooking or writing next?  And even if you suck or don't place, then it doesn't mean to give up.  It means to work harder and keep trying!! That's why they still give collectibles/prizes just for entry, since it's not the prize that counts, it's the thought and hard work you put into it that counts.  and the awesome collectibles too but that's no the point


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 31, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I mean the ones who made it deserve to be on the list but, I spend a long time working on great art for each contest I can come across and each time I lose. I have never won an art contest. I've entered so many of them, the failure is just sad.



Loads of people probably havent won art contests and have spent way more than 2 hours on an entry. Instead of complaining whyy not try and get that little bit better for next time. I dont mean to sound rude :|


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 31, 2015)

I spent a few days on my entry. 
I knew I wouldn't be in the tops, but I had a hope I'd make it into the poll. It's a shame. 
My art isn't all that great, and maybe my skills just didn't do the idea of my photo justice. 
But a few of these are just... fantastic and it was hard to narrow it down.

Nice work, everyone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2015)

greats to everyone who made it, they all look fantastic!  it was really hard to choose ><

also smfh @ the art theft, when will it end


----------



## Zandy (Aug 31, 2015)

Good luck to all of the finalists!  It was really hard to choose who to pick.  I felt there was a four-way tie between my favourite entries and it took me 5 minutes to finally decide on what to vote for ><.


----------



## windfall (Aug 31, 2015)

omg my pic is there!! 

eeep! 

(will try and decide who to vote for x___x so many good ones!)


edit: such a nice surprise to come home to x) 
also! forgot!  thank you for those of you who voted for mine so far! <3


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

Deciding on just one was difficult, there's a lot of nice entries.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 31, 2015)

Those of you who voted for Cheater McCheaterton's entry should now be able to vote again.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Those of you who voted for Cheater McCheaterton's entry should now be able to vote again.



lol is that his real username?

I'm serious what is his real username?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 31, 2015)

Geez guys. xD
It's seriously depressing me to see you guys complaining that you didn't make it instead of congratulating the semi-finalists and their beautiful pieces!<3
I believe that every entry deserves their place there!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Geez guys. xD
> It's seriously depressing me to see you guys complaining that you didn't make it instead of congratulating the semi-finalists and their beautiful pieces!<3
> I believe that every entry deserves their place there!


Except from the Cheater-


----------



## Laudine (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> No problem. I'd recommend searching some of the other images just as a precaution, since I've already found another one that may not belong to one of its users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lunateaa is actually my doodle tumblr, and I posted my entry there as well  (look at the tag, I put my mayor's name, Laudine there)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Lunateaa is actually my doodle tumblr, and I posted my entry there as well  (look at the tag, I put my mayor's name, Laudine there)



Yass, thought it was someone on here's, checked it out and recognised another piece. Amazing art btw!


----------



## Laudine (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yass, thought it was someone on here's, checked it out and recognised another piece. Amazing art btw!



Haha thank you so much, glad you enjoyed my drawings!  I'm surprised Jarrad found the tumblr link though, since my blog is pretty obscure lol xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 31, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Haha thank you so much, glad you enjoyed my drawings!  I'm surprised Jarrad found the tumblr link though, since my blog is pretty obscure lol xD



I think he just searched them on image search . But yeah don't cheat kids!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 31, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and congratulate all of the nominees.  Every piece up there is absolutely beautiful, and I'm beyond proud to be part of a community with such a broad and diverse talent pool.  It was hard to choose a favorite, but I finally just picked the one that jumped out at me when I initially looked at all of the pieces early this morning. ^_^

Also, please don't be upset or feel down about your piece if it wasn't chosen!  I wasn't part of the nomination process, but I do know that the involved staff had a *very* difficult time choosing the entries that would go up for vote, and I think it's safe to say that nearly everyone who entered put a lot of time and effort into their piece.  If nothing else, be proud of yourself for putting your art out there in the first place, and remember that there's always next time!

Again, great work everyone.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 31, 2015)

It does suck that some great pieces might have been left out because of art theft. ;A;


----------



## WonderK (Aug 31, 2015)

Fantastic entries everyone!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 31, 2015)

Fantastic work everyone! All the entries are amazing and everyone should be proud of their work, weather it was picked or not~ 


I won't lie, I was a bit disappointed to not see my entry up there, as were others, but I suppose that it didn't fit the theme completely. But you know what? If my drawing were up there, someone else's wouldn't be, and that means that I wouldn't be able to see one more great entry on the board   Don't let it deter you, there's always another contest to enter~

Still having trouble deciding on my favorite nuuu ;A;


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 31, 2015)

All of these are absolutely incredible. Each piece is so unique and I wish I could vote for them all. Congrats to all of the nominees!


----------



## mdchan (Aug 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Maybe if you could post it, we would know your style.
> All of these pictures look amazing! I think every single person who is in it, deserves it. Obviously the judges picked them for a reason. It was so hard to pick someone, but I'm just saying that these people deserve it. There is no reason to say there amateurish because you didn't get picked. I'm interesting to know the couple that you think are bad.



...You should have read my entire post.  I didn't call the couple drawings amateurish because I didn't get picked, I called them that because I know my own skill level...and those couple were under mine.  I have an issue with the fact that I lost out on the technical side to drawings under my level.

I'm not going to say which ones I felt were under my own technical level of skill cause my intention isn't to make anyone feel bad.  If you want, we can continue the discussion in private messaging.



Jarrad said:


> May I ask who entered that whale picture, and if their name happens to be Mikael Bistr?m?
> 
> Because that's one of Mikael Bistr?m's drawings...
> 
> ...



Woa...busted!  I didn't really understand why whales and dolphins were chosen in regards to the theme of summer, but to be plagiarized to boot?  Plagiarism is one of the foulest, most disrespectful of offenses one can commit in the art world.  
Yea, I know, I'm late to the "party" on this...



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Erm. Its not "The tbt art technique contest". Theres no need to call other people amateurs.



*sigh*
I wish people would READ my explanation.  By "technique", I mean "skill level".
If someone's skill level is under mine (and I don't mean to sound snooty), what am I supposed to call them, then?  "Amateur" is easier than saying "drawing below my own skill level".

Look, and this is the last I'm gonna say about it, I apologize if I offended anyone...
...but once again, it's painful to be beaten out by something under my skill level.  If it was something over my skill level, even if it's not mine, I wouldn't mind; I wouldn't have said anything except "congratulations to the finalists".


----------



## Murray (Aug 31, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> All of these are absolutely incredible. Each piece is so unique and *I wish I could vote for them all. *Congrats to all of the nominees!



just vote for none of them and it's the same thing??


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2015)

Murray said:


> just vote for none of them and it's the same thing??



Woah, that's deep.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 31, 2015)

Murray said:


> just vote for none of them and it's the same thing??





Justin said:


> Woah, that's deep.



But... but... they're so good... and I want to vote... but I can't vote for all of them... *implodes from indecision*


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> ...You should have read my entire post.  I didn't call the couple drawings amateurish because I didn't get picked, I called them that because I know my own skill level...and those couple were under mine.  I have an issue with the fact that I lost out on the technical side to drawings under my level.
> One of the final drawings, I can recreate in Photoshop in under 10 minutes if I really wanted to, for instance.
> 
> I'm not going to say which ones I felt were under my own technical level of skill cause my intention isn't to make anyone feel bad.  If you want, we can continue the discussion in private messaging
> ...



Tbh this is highly rude
Like??
Saying somebody's art is "under your standards" is a complete lack of proper sportsmanship. 
These entries were obviously chosen for a reason, they all fit the categories, and I believe each of them put a lot of effort into these. 

Also, to answer your question:
"If someone's skill level is under mine (and I don't mean to sound snooty), what am I supposed to call them, then?"
You don't. Plain and simple. You don't call them anything. 
Regardless of what skill level _ you think _ they're on, they were chosen. 
We weren't. 
It's a contest that shouldn't have this conflict involved.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2015)

mdchan said:


> ...You should have read my entire post.  I didn't call the couple drawings amateurish because I didn't get picked, I called them that because I know my own skill level...and those couple were under mine.  I have an issue with the fact that I lost out on the technical side to drawings under my level.
> One of the final drawings, I can recreate in Photoshop in under 10 minutes if I really wanted to, for instance.
> 
> I'm not going to say which ones I felt were under my own technical level of skill cause my intention isn't to make anyone feel bad.  If you want, we can continue the discussion in private messaging.
> ...



i like how you say "i wasn't trying to offend anyone!!"

and then turn around and say "yeah man i could draw this **** in 10 mins because i'm a much better artist"

not all styles appeal to everyone, but it doesn't mean it lacks skill. i'm not really sure why you think it's okay to trash on users because you're upset you didn't get chosen but ok


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i like how you say "i wasn't trying to offend anyone!!"
> 
> and then turn around and say "yeah man i could draw this **** in 10 mins because i'm a much better artist"
> 
> not all styles appeal to everyone, but it doesn't mean it lacks skill. i'm not really sure why you think it's okay to trash on users because you're upset you didn't get chosen but ok



Eh. It was expected. The user said they were jealous, in the "Share Your Entries!" Thread, because everyone was commenting on someone else's but nobody commented on theirs. 

I think the entries for this contest were all amazing. None better than the other.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2015)

ugh it took me thirty minutes but i picked the isabelle one 
omg it was just so cute


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't know we could vote for two :'( I voted for Chibi.Hoshi, but I wish I voted for Windfall as well..


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I didn't know we could vote for two :'( I voted for Chibi.Hoshi, but I wish I voted for Windfall as well..



Huh? You can only vote once.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

Great work everyone!!!  This was definitely a hard choice for me!! ; v ; Everyone did amazing!! After a few hours, I was finally able to pick! Hahaha! LUFFFYYYYYYY <3333333333


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 1, 2015)

You guyssss, these are so amazing!!! Congrats to all who made it this far, and also a big congrats to all who took part! If it wasn't for everyone having a go in the first place, there would be no competition. So to sum it up: everyone is awesome


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 1, 2015)

mdchan said:


> ...You should have read my entire post.  I didn't call the couple drawings amateurish because I didn't get picked, I called them that because I know my own skill level...and those couple were under mine.  I have an issue with the fact that I lost out on the technical side to drawings under my level.
> One of the final drawings, I can recreate in Photoshop in under 10 minutes if I really wanted to, for instance.
> 
> I'm not going to say which ones I felt were under my own technical level of skill cause my intention isn't to make anyone feel bad.  If you want, we can continue the discussion in private messaging.
> ...



Just stop it... There us truly no reason to be so salty, my entry couldn't even co pair it any of these.

-to the people who entered
Please don't listen to them... My entry is so terrible I have no wear near the same skill level as you guys, just keep doing what your doing! :3


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 1, 2015)

mdchan said:


> snip.



Its probably because your shading was a bit... amateur? Sorry, I didnt mean to offend you but what else was I meant to call it????


nothingistheanswer.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations to those who entered and those who were chosen!
Who submitted a fake piece, and what was the fake piece? I'm curious



mdchan said:


> A little annoyed that mine didn't make it over a couple amateur ones, but grats to those who did make the cut.



did u draw an ocean?????? bc u sure as hell being salty 



NijiNymphia said:


> I mean the ones who made it deserve to be on the list but, I spend a long time working on great art for each contest I can come across and each time I lose. I have never won an art contest. I've entered so many of them, the failure is just sad.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 1, 2015)

Just because some people's art didn't make it doesn't mean that it's less than or better than other people's art.

I personally don't like the Mona lisa painting, but millions of other people disagree with me.
I don't like Banksy's work, but millions of other people disagree with me.

Stop taking your unsuccess in this competition as a personal thing, because it's literally 100% just the preference of the TBT. staff. We all have different tastes. You're not credited on how much time or how precise your shading is on your art. 

Like, this is literally a bog standard art competition why are you guys taking it so seriously and getting so salty and upset because you didn't win it....... 

cmon

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Congratulations to those who entered and those who were chosen!
> Who submitted a fake piece, and what was the fake piece? I'm curious



Google "Whale art" and I think it's the second picture that shows up on images, or maybe the first (there were 4 individual whales in the picture, so it'll be easy to spot).


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Just because some people's art didn't make it doesn't mean that it's less than or better than other people's art.
> 
> I personally don't like the Mona lisa painting, but millions of other people disagree with me.
> I don't like Banksy's work, but millions of other people disagree with me.
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself

and do you mean this?


Spoiler


----------



## Caius (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd really like to know who did the hummingbird. I'm looking for some nice traditional pieces for my home and think this artist has exactly what I'm looking for if they take RLC  

On the reals everyone did a fantastic job. I've been pretty short on my feedback for everyone, but that's life (and Phantom Pain came out, can't win them all.) Every one of the finalists has a different, appreciable style to their art that sets each entry out from the last. No two are the same, or even alike. I love the variation. Though it's hard to pick based on that alone because of how amazing some of the techniques I'm seeing are. 

To the traditional artists: great show of technique, blending, and steady hand. That's some crazy good lines you guys have there. The last traditional piece I took a stab at has ended with 17 hours of blending so far, and I'm not even half way done. I have a great appreciation for your diligence.

To the digital artists: Great use of vibrancy and strokes to make a different, unique style between each different work. Though most of you are using the same tools, you all have something very, very different that sets you apart from each other. Keep going and shine brighter 

To the people that didn't make it: You guys have special work as well. Just because it's not featured doesn't mean it's not good. You took the time and effort to try, which is better than not trying at all. I've never won an art contest honestly, but I've never given up. It makes you better as an artist, and better as a person to be able to accept a failure in stride. You've all got a reason to be doing art besides fame, so focus on that instead of what you didn't get. One day you'll be up there too and seeing some of these awful responses. It kills the event. 

To everyone: Thank you for your votes. I know I appreciate the ones I've gotten. Every last one of them. I'm not going to win, and that's okay. I'm glad some of you like my work, and I know other artists up there with a lower amount of votes feel the same. You've reached someone in a way only you can. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself
> 
> and do you mean this?
> 
> ...



Bingo! That's the one.

The amount of effort the user must have put in to find someone else's work to use must have been momentous

- - - Post Merge - - -



Caius said:


> I'd really like to know who did the hummingbird. I'm looking for some nice traditional pieces for my home and think this artist has exactly what I'm looking for if they take RLC
> 
> On the reals everyone did a fantastic job. I've been pretty short on my feedback for everyone, but that's life (and Phantom Pain came out, can't win them all.) Every one of the finalists has a different, appreciable style to their art that sets each entry out from the last. No two are the same, or even alike. I love the variation. Though it's hard to pick based on that alone because of how amazing some of the techniques I'm seeing are.
> 
> ...



May I ask which piece is yours?


----------



## mdchan (Sep 1, 2015)

Um...wow.  Okay.  I said I was done in my last post after I apologized if I accidentally offended anyone, but I can't stay silent cause otherwise I'll be walked all over.  Cause now, it'd down to people being snarky and bullying about it.

And, yes...turning around and saying stuff like "cause your shading is amateur" (as a snarky comment) and "did you draw an ocean, because you're being salty" is bullying.  
Congratulations...you're cyber bullies.  
How do you feel?  Do you feel more important, now?  Do you feel better about yourselves?  
Nothing constructive about the posts, just flat out bullying.

Are you so low that you have to actually lash out at someone else to make yourself feel more important?

RhinoK, how would you like it if you were feeling upset about something, and someone posted that, or a gif of fake crying, in response to you?  Bet you wouldn't appreciate it.

I apologized...and then all of this pops up. 
I have issues with social situations; sometimes I say the wrong thing, or what I try to say (or type out) doesn't convey what I actually mean.  I was over all of it and wasn't going to say anything else, but this is different.  I hate stuff like this which reminds me of the trouble I have with social stuff.  I often hesitate to post things cause of it.

On topic, I apologized if what I wrote/said seemed harsh, though, and then instead of people saying "okay, the person explained themselves...I might not agree with it, but they explained themselves.  Oh...and they apologized at the end.  Guess it's a done deal", I'm suddenly seeing posts of people being intentionally cruel.
Not just to me, but to others who were upset.

Know what?  This isn't a schoolyard; I don't have to stick around for the chance of being bullied again, and I don't have to keep coming back for a second chance at being bullied.  I have the choice of walking away, and that's what I'm gonna do.  Not the first time I've left a community over bullying.  

I hope you one day realize that there's another person on the other end of the computer and think before you say something purposely mean.  For now, I hope your day is as pleasant as you are.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 1, 2015)

Seriously? You're being a huge hypocrite right now, because by you saying we're bullies when you bluntly stated that some artwork shown above is "amateur" and you could do better, you just did what you accused us of doing. And great- if you're gonna be that way then don't come back. I think all of us agree, we'd rather have positive people than negative ones.


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 1, 2015)

mdchan said:


> -snip-.



So you saying atleast 3 times that other people's work was amateur and thats yours is clearly better in skill isn't bullying?

How would you like it if you felt proud about something you'd done as it got through and then some salty kid comes along and starts calling your work "amateur" and "not as good as mine". Did it make you feel important or better about YOURSELF to put people's work down and act like yours was superior.

This thread was meant to be cheerful and shiz and then kids like you just came and started complaining that they didn't make the cut. If you think something you're gonna say is gonna be offensive dont post it.


Also im p. sure RhinoK was joking


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Bingo! That's the one.
> The amount of effort the user must have put in to find someone else's work to use must have been momentous



^^ Tbh I wish I thought of doing that 



mdchan said:


> Um...wow.  Okay.  I said I was done in my last post after I apologized if I accidentally offended anyone, but I can't stay silent cause otherwise I'll be walked all over.  Cause now, it'd down to people being snarky and bullying about it.
> 
> And, yes...turning around and saying stuff like "cause your shading is amateur" (as a snarky comment) and "did you draw an ocean, because you're being salty" is bullying.
> Congratulations...you're cyber bullies.
> ...



How's that victim complex?? You're being salty right now by getting so defensive someone gave you constructive criticism (yes, constructive, a lot more constructive than your comments) by saying your shading is amateur when you insulted other people's art for being 'amateur' without providing any criticism. 

Well that wouldn't happen because I'm not getting upset about not being in the running for some pixels. I wouldn't care, I'd realise it's a competition and the art submitted is great and chosen over mine for many valid reasons, and I'd congratulate them and not complain because I spent a few hours of my hundreds of thousands improving my art and participating.

Low? Lashing out? Re-read your posts, I wasn't 'lashing out' at all. But I do have to applaud myself because my comeback incorporated the theme of summer and how salty you're being because your art wasn't chosen.

It is, my day has been very pleasant and relaxed. If you want to leave because you're being 'bullied', go ahead, because you're not being bullied at all because I said you were being salty and someone said your shading was amateur (and just a tip, it can be worked on). 

And yes, as Monkey D Luffy said, I was joking.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2015)

It's not anyone's place to encourage another user to leave. Even if you feel someone else is being rude that doesn't mean you should retaliate with rudeness yourself (goes to many users in this thread). Also, *mdchan* is not a kid. She is actually very talented and not only as an artist. 

*mdchan*, I was going to stay silent as honestly I didn't want to say anything hurtful when you're obviously already feeling down about it. But seeing the direction things have gone in feel like I should say something. 

I took a peak at your DA account yesterday when this started blowing up and I was really impressed with what I saw. And I don't know if you drew your avatar but I love it - it looks like your style at least. But the things that I like about your artwork are things I'm not seeing in your entry here nor in your TBT Fair 2014 entry (which I went back and found yesterday after you mentioned that you'd entered). There was one piece I saw on your DA of a camp scene and I thought it would've have been perfect as an entry to our contest and IMO was far better than your actual entry was. I could list the reasons why I prefer that drawing over your contest entry — or even why I didn't select your entry over those I did nominate that made it into this round of voting — but honestly I don't want to make you feel even worse than you already do. Some things are better left unsaid. After seeing your DA though I know you're capable of far better than what you've shown us in your contest entries. 

Calling other "amateurs" is insulting, no matter how you intended it. I know I'd hate hearing that about my own art even if it's the truth. People also view it conceited that you would dare to publicly say that you think others are below your skill level. Even though you didn't mean it that way, people are just seeing it as plain arrogance. Not going to lie I read it that way too, but I can still acknowledge since you explained it further that it's not exactly what you meant. 

Remember that we received a huge volume of entries to this contest (over 100) and only 18 17 made it to this stage of the contest. To make it to the public poll an entry needed to be nominated by 4/6 (so 66%!) of the judges. That's a high percentage and just because an entry didn't make it the poll doesn't mean it wasn't nominated by any staff users nor that they were disliked / bad. I liked way more entries than I personally nominated - it was a tough decision to select only 20 (the maximum we could nominate) the standard of entries for this event was incredibly high.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 1, 2015)

Who made the last art? (The one at the very bottom) I recognise it but i just can not remember where i saw it...


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

um how the literal fk am i suppose to pick these are actually asdfghjkl i'm stuck between like four different ones


----------



## Klave (Sep 1, 2015)

I spent too long trying to find a gif for the drama and it's over now damn



lars708 said:


> Who made the last art? (The one at the very bottom) I recognise it but i just can not remember where i saw it...


I'm not familiar with these competitions but I think the names of all the entries will be revealed after voting finishes. It's best to keep everything anonymous now so everyone can vote on the specific piece of art instead of for the person or based on their past art history.


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2015)

Just to keep everyone filled in:

The person who submitted a fraudulent entry has been banned from all official TBT contests for 1 year, and their orange blessing along with their mote of flame collectible has been removed. I won't be releasing their name though as there's really no point in encouraging a witch hunt chasing them after they've been punished already, unless they choose to reveal themselves.

It's obviously not okay to steal other's art, and especially not okay to pass it off as your own in a contest. I hope to not have to deal with this in the future, and perhaps it's a good lesson for everyone that someone will figure you out if you do!

Finally, I do want to offer an apology for allowing the entry to make it into the contest. When processing over 100 entries throughout the contest, I honestly forgot to check them all on Google by a certain point.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 1, 2015)

Justin said:


> Just to keep everyone filled in:
> 
> The person who submitted a fraudulent entry has been banned from all official TBT contests for 1 year, and their orange blessing along with their mote of flame collectible has been removed. I won't be releasing their name though as there's really no point in encouraging a witch hunt chasing them after they've been punished already, unless they choose to reveal themselves.



Shouldn't they be banned forever?
And at least they have everything removed.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 1, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Who made the last art? (The one at the very bottom) I recognise it but i just can not remember where i saw it...



you most likely saw it in the 'share your entries' thread 

edit: oops i hope it's ok i said that


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's not anyone's place to encourage another user to leave. Even if you feel someone else is being rude that doesn't mean you should retaliate with rudeness yourself (goes to many users in this thread). Also, *mdchan* is not a kid. She is actually very talented and not only as an artist.
> 
> *mdchan*, I was going to stay silent as honestly I didn't want to say anything hurtful when you're obviously already feeling down about it. But seeing the direction things have gone in feel like I should say something.
> 
> ...


I agree. Anybody, including myself, who responded to this user in any negative way has no right. Their art IS very well done, actually. They even stand up for equal rights and autism awareness and I respect that completely. Everyone who said anything should apologize. It's only fair.


----------



## Leil (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I can't believe someone would claim another persons art as their own. :cI twist myself into a knot the day pulls taut. I am what I am told. Good red meat gone necrotic. A spot of black spread out to ruin a perfect evening. It’s the way the weather wears me. A cold, blank day. My blood-burned fingers. A white noise swelling in me. It’s nothing but night now. That’s how all the days end. An hour glistens in its glass case, turns rancid in my memory. Another day, another dress the day lays out before me. I grow older if I’m lucky. And I’m lucky. My sad heart in its excess.Such petty injury. I am worn against the weather. Limp and prone to 
But it looks like they got what they deserve for doing that, it just goes to show, cheating never pays. <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

Leil said:


> Oh wow, I can't believe someone would claim another persons art as their own. :c
> I twist myself into a knot the day pulls taut. I am what I am told. Good red meat gone necrotic. A spot of black spread out to ruin a perfect evening. It’s the way the weather wears me. A cold, blank day. My blood-burned fingers. A white noise swelling in me. It’s nothing but night now. That’s how all the days end. An hour glistens in its glass case, turns rancid in my memory. Another day, another dress the day lays out before me. I grow older if I’m lucky. And I’m lucky. My sad heart in its excess.Such petty injury. I am worn against the weather. Limp and prone to
> But it looks like they got what they deserve for doing that, it just goes to show, cheating never pays. <3



I am literally so confused


----------



## cuhrissy (Sep 1, 2015)

that was a very hard decision. :'(
but I voted! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! If only I wasn't so lazy, then I might have spent more than ten minutes on my entry.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2015)

It's a tough decision!


----------



## dainty (Sep 2, 2015)

It was so hard picking just one!


----------



## Chris01 (Sep 2, 2015)

awesome entries it was tough but I think I voted for the right one


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow guys. Just wow. How bout here's an idea. Instead of cluttering up this thread with negativity, someone create a new thread where those that want to gripe can. THAT way, those of us that ENJOYED this contest and are genuinely happy for the finalists can come in here and congratulate them. I personally luv all the contests tbt has. They put a lot of effort into them, as do the rest of us that contribute. It's all about community (because that is what we are). And a community is supportive of each other. If all this griping continues, our BAD @$$ mods may eventually just say screw it and not put anymore time and energy into any more contests.  Yes, competing is fun, and creative, and this little board has majorly talented peeps on here. Let's be supportive of each other and continue to create, and be a community. Remember creativeness varies in all shapes and forms and we all possess creativity in ways. So once again from me, CONGRATS to all the finalists!!! You all did amazing work. And congrats to all those that participated! YOU all showed creativity that I know was appreciated! And congrats to all of us that have got to enjoy the fire festival and all the fun it brought. And finally, CONGRATS and THANK YOU to the mods. For all your hard work and sorting through everything. Without you, there would be NO contest!


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 3, 2015)

Very well said, DaCoSim!


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 3, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Wow guys. Just wow. How bout here's an idea. Instead of cluttering up this thread with negativity, someone create a new thread where those that want to gripe can. THAT way, those of us that ENJOYED this contest and are genuinely happy for the finalists can come in here and congratulate them. I personally luv all the contests tbt has. They put a lot of effort into them, as do the rest of us that contribute. It's all about community (because that is what we are). And a community is supportive of each other. If all this griping continues, our BAD @$$ mods may eventually just say screw it and not put anymore time and energy into any more contests.  Yes, competing is fun, and creative, and this little board has majorly talented peeps on here. Let's be supportive of each other and continue to create, and be a community. Remember creativeness varies in all shapes and forms and we all possess creativity in ways. So once again from me, CONGRATS to all the finalists!!! You all did amazing work. And congrats to all those that participated! YOU all showed creativity that I know was appreciated! And congrats to all of us that have got to enjoy the fire festival and all the fun it brought. And finally, CONGRATS and THANK YOU to the mods. For all your hard work and sorting through everything. Without you, there would be NO contest!




Erm , everyone stopped talking about that like 2 days ago


----------



## Aeryka (Sep 3, 2015)

You all have done an amazing job on your entries! I finally got my vote in ^^ Good luck everyone <3


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm really confused about the results of the poll, like which votes belong to which picture. It seems to mix weirdly at the top and halfway?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 3, 2015)

Flyffel said:


> I'm really confused about the results of the poll, like which votes belong to which picture. It seems to mix weirdly at the top and halfway?



the votes are at the top of each picture, i can only see it mixing in the middle because one of the entries was removed, (the one with one vote), but after that it returns to normal (i.e the number at the top of the picture). the poll for each picture is actually on the picture so that's how i work it out. does that make sense? sorry if i've confused you more haha


----------



## Canned YumYum (Sep 3, 2015)

You people are incredible.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Flyffel said:


> I'm really confused about the results of the poll, like which votes belong to which picture. It seems to mix weirdly at the top and halfway?



Just click on the picture you want to vote for and it'll automatically select the correct radio button for you. 

Finally managed to make up my mind and vote.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 3, 2015)

I've put in my vote, _so_ many good entries though!


----------



## faith93 (Sep 5, 2015)

aww... they are so Amazing!!


----------



## Ste (Sep 5, 2015)

The drawings are beautiful, we have some really good artists there.
I wish I could vote for more than one! Gah!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 5, 2015)

I think the 7th one from above is the most well made, but I like the last better so I voted for the last one. All drawings are great though, so good job to all of the entrants!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 5, 2015)

OMG,all of them are really awesome!
And im here,drawing circles and lines TT ˘ TT


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm hoping #7 wins because holy moly that is amazing looking and you can a tell a whole lot of work was put into, it the shading is amazing, the characters have a lovely style to them I really love how they drew Francine she looks so elegant, also that background is just so beautiful <3 


also I'm guessing the castle on top of the mountains is their house? if it is that is a nice touch

don't get me wrong all the other entries are amazing but that is one that caught my eye the most out of all of them.​


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 6, 2015)

They're all so beautiful...  I wish I could draw/paint/etc. well.  ><  Yeah; this is going to be a tough decision.  I love them all ><! Excellent job everyone!

Edited: My comments about the entries are going to be random, sorry about it being so scattered (that's how my brain works).  Some I might say more than I do about others, please don't perceive how much I write or how little, as meaning how much I liked it.  I'm not really good at describing artwork (or anything) and I have racing thoughts, so everything I'm typing is really scattered and not organized even as I think about what I'm going to say before typing it. Plus, after typing a few comments, already, I'm impatient to click save even though I haven't commented on each one (which I'm going to try to do; just some of them won't be as thorough as the ones I started writing about first); I rearranged some of what I just wrote to follow the order of the entries, but not all of them are in order.  Also, some of them, I don't know how to describe what I see or like.

I ended up voting for the eleventh entry; the one with the dragon in it.  I was really torn between that one, the second to the last entry, the postcard one, the last entry, and the Isabelle one; even after saying that, I still loved looking at the other entries as well; I kind of felt entranced by all of them.  If any of these were sold at Youmacon this year, I'd want to buy them all! lol ><.  The sixth and seventh entries make me want to hug that kitty (Felicity?) ><! So cute!!!  The sixth entry makes me want to grab one of those lanterns for her.

The first entry makes me hungry just looking at it.  It looks so real!  I thought it was a photograph when I first glanced at it. lol

I love all of the colors used in the second entry; the sun and the sun's reflection were really captivating to me.  I like how the hammock, the palm trees (leaves and trunk) were colored; sorry I can't describe what I like in exact words.  The girl looks really cute too ^_^; even though I already am being lazy, looking at her lounging on the hammock makes me want to drift away to sleep ~ though not outside (I hate bugs ><).

The third entry: I love the splashes of paint that were added to the painting; and I love how the vibrant colors and the texture that were added in parts of the flower and the hummingbird. Gorgeous! :]

Is that the red snapper chair I see in the fourth entry, only ~ being used as a floatie rather than an on-land chair?  I love the texture and the shadowing added to the clouds; the water looks calm and possibly warm; I might actually want to take a dip in the water (unless there are sharks ><; I'm scared of the ocean because of sharks and other things).  Skye looks really relaxed ~ maybe in a little daze or deep in thought, and that piece of watermelon looks tasty even though I don't care much for watermelon.   I like all of the colors used; they all go well ~ without blending too much with Skye's colors. 

The fifth entry makes me want to join her out there; it also reminds me of how I felt when walking through the Wheatfield or at the Angle at Gettysburg (Civil War battlefield).  It was so exhilarating and breathtaking. The stars look real too.  Very breathtaking, I think.

The sixth entry ~ I love the splashes of of teal (is that the correct name for that color?) and the color of the cat's shirt!  Just looking at the lanterns make me feel their warmth; I love all of the shading and different colors used. :] I love the tassels of the lantern too ><!  Also, the eager expression on her face is adorable! 

The seventh entry is really breathtaking to look at the scenery; the castle in the distance, the mountains, the moon in the sky.  I get a summer-y feeling when looking at this picture particularly from the shading of the grass. The girl is beautiful ~ and the outfit she's wearing; it looks so soft. 

The eighth entry's colors are stunning; I love all of the different colors I see.  The pencil strokes give the drawing an interesting effect; it looks like it's maybe a windy/foggy day or if this is a scene seen through someone's eyes, that the person is in some sort of a daze maybe?  (Please forgive me if I'm not looking at the drawing correctly ><).

The ninth entry (the entry below the one that was removed): I really love seeing artwork that's designed like a letter/postcard; some of my favorite books as a kid were these books that contained letters from different characters or that were notebooks with illustrations (_Babysitters' Club_, Amelia's notebook or something like that, etc.).  I love the sassy look on her face lol. 

The tenth entry: I love their facial expressions (and the expression shown in the text bubble ).  lol.  Very cute.  :]  Also, I like the style of this artwork. :]  

The eleventh entry: I love the swirl and the blurring/blending of the colors in the sky.  Everything about this picture is breathtaking to look at; the dragon's majestic and illuminating presence above the water and in the sky; the quaint little village/town on top of the mountain or hill, and the path winding down and around those rolling emerald hills... I also love the shadow and texture used in this painting.

The twelfth entry: I like the transition that can be seen in the sky: sunset to night sky.  The overall picture reminds me of a picture I took when I was on a family vacation in Aruba.  Very warm and relaxing.  I also like the color of the fireworks. ^_^.

The thirteenth entry: Very beautiful!  It looks like some of drawings that are in this coloring book that I just recently bought; thus, this picture makes me want to color. lol I really like the style used too. :]  I really see the intensity of the waves and water with the different shapes you used

The fourteenth entry: Regardless what mood I'm in, Isabelle's enthusiastic and excited face lightens me up and makes me want to join in on the fun.  ^_^  Also, I like this style of art a lot :]. 

The fifteenth entry definitely gives me that summer-y feeling and also gives makes me feel like I'm looking at someone's memory (flashback) except as an illustration rather than a photograph.

The sixteenth entry: So cute!  I love the colors, the texture, the kitty faces, the shapes, sweets (even though I'm not much a sweet eater), the drink, and the sand around the main picture. ^_^

The last entry: I love the different video game cameos (if that's the right word to call it) in it ~ Pokemon, Majora's Mask, Splatoon; and the picture as a whole gives me the impression that I'm looking at someone's memory through a old vintage camera or something. 

Phew!  I'm finally done.


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 7, 2015)

When does voting end? Sorry if it's mentioned in hte OP, I completely skipped over it (if it was)


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> When does voting end? Sorry if it's mentioned in hte OP, I completely skipped over it (if it was)



The poll says that it will close on September 14.


----------



## LoveOtome (Sep 8, 2015)

all the entries are amazing...it was hard to choose just one

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Caius (Sep 8, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> The eleventh entry: I love the swirl and the blurring/blending of the colors in the sky.  Everything about this picture is breathtaking to look at; the dragon's majestic and illuminating presence above the water and in the sky; the quaint little village/town on top of the mountain or hill, and the path winding down and around those rolling emerald hills... I also love the shadow and texture used in this painting.



Thank you so very much for the feedback. It's always good to hear what stands out so I can further it in future attempts


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 9, 2015)

omg they're all so great ;_; i wish i could be half as good an artist as all of you


----------



## marshallows (Sep 13, 2015)

You guys are all so talented! Though one entry stood out the most to me and I voted without a second thought! Good luck to all the entries!


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 13, 2015)

*Closing in a few hours!* If you haven't voted already, get your votes in now. We're currently *TIED* for second place!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> *Closing in a few hours!* If you haven't voted already, get your votes in now. We're currently *TIED* for second place!




I wonder how a tie-breaker is supposed to be broken if no one else votes on one of the two that are tied....


----------

